# Bench bar path



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

I wanted to start this thread and have some guys try it out for a few sessions and see how they like it. It has worked tremdously for me on my bench since I was told to try it out. 

So basically everyone who is taught how to bench is told to push the bar off their chest and push up towards their face right? Well doing that put a lot of stress on your front delts. U don't want that. Instead imagine you're stuck between two walls that are closing in on you and u have to push them apart. You would brace your feet and upper back and then push downwards because that's your strongest muscles naturally taking over. Do it right now. Imagine two walls are closing in on you and see how u would push the wall away, downwards correct? 

Ok now let's apply that to your bench. I've missed my third attempt twice at my first two meets because I was always pushing up towards my face. The bar drifts up, my elbows would flare and I would get stuck about half way up. This last meet I did, I smoked my third attempt. Probably had 20 more pounds in me. Before my third attempt I reminded myself about the wall thing. Kept saying push down push down. Amazed how well it works. 

Pushing down, really it's just straight up if u arch enough, keeps all your stronger muscles (lats, pecs and triceps) tight and engaged with the bar. It'll take a few weeks if not months to really get used to it and get the pattern burnt into your brain but I promise it will improve your bench press. And let's be honest that's the only lift that matters lolololoo

I gotta thank joliver for teaching me this. He doesnt come around much anymore so I thought I'd share with u guys and hopefully improve your bench like he did to mine. 

Let me know if u try and how it goes for you. 

Ecks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

I wanna make a little video showing the difference between the two bar paths but not sure anyone really would care. Lo . If you'd like to see it on video let me know. Maybe I can put something together.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2017)

sounds interesting will give it a try!


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 19, 2017)

That was always my natural bar path, and I've always thought I was messing it up.
Make the video Ecks, I'm sure many would appreciate it.
Matter of fact since tearing my pec in July of last year pushing that direction has been the only way I'm comfortable under the bar. I kept thinking to myself that it more resembled a decline now than flat.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 19, 2017)

Hence the decline bench is most lifters greatest/strongest press. That's why you should try to mimic that bar path and form onto the flat bench.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 19, 2017)

Post up a video ecks! I'm always interested in advice from you strong sumbitches!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2017)

You are saying that was the cue to get you to drive into the bench? 

My bar path changes dependimg on my weight. At 250 plus I push back towards the rack. Below 250 I push straight up or else my shoulders hurt.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 19, 2017)

Post the vid. I mean, I've seen you bench over 5 bills, so I'll watch and listen...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 19, 2017)

I understand the bar bath ..some of the powerlifters I've been training with have taught me a lot of techniques for proper power benching...technique on all the big three really. I'd watch the vid


----------



## IHI (Jul 19, 2017)

I do reverse curls with the bar after i bring it down, touch off on gut, take a breath and it blasts itself back into stratosphere 

honestly post op, using lighter weight/high rep ive been experimenting every exercise and i found the same to be true, though i floor press now vs bench to save my shoulder/s. But found if i kept bar path at/slightly below nipple the whole time its like i have found new found strength and in my head it made sense because it mimics decline in a sense


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2017)

By down do you mean towards your stomach??


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 19, 2017)

i can't do the up and back move, it kills my shoulders i press straight up
.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 19, 2017)

It's funny you bring this up, because I kind of accidentally discovered the same thing while rehabbing my shoulder. Strength is still down but on the rise, and I feel much more stable.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are saying that was the cue to get you to drive into the bench?
> 
> My bar path changes dependimg on my weight. At 250 plus I push back towards the rack. Below 250 I push straight up or else my shoulders hurt.



Not even drive into the bench but just press correctly. On my second attempt last meet the bar drifted up a little bit and elbows flared but it was light enough for me to muscle thru and finish the rep. I knew on my third attempt if I did that again id get stapled so I kept reminding myself to push away from my face.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

Milo said:


> By down do you mean towards your stomach??



Well not necessarily down but more just straight up.  it feels likes your pushing down if u have a good arch. 

I should have said just try not to finish so high up over your face.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 19, 2017)

This is my normal range of motion on bench. If I did it any other way, my shoulders couldn't handle it. I know what you mean though. I see guys bench up towards the rack and it gives me a shoulder pain just watching it lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> This is my normal range of motion on bench. If I did it any other way, my shoulders couldn't handle it. I know what you mean though. I see guys bench up towards the rack and it gives me a shoulder pain just watching it lol.



You'll notice 95% of people benching, especially powerlifters, push back and in their video u can hear people yelling back back back. Noooooo


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 19, 2017)

I find the bar path is pretty well controlled when I do my presses @ Planet Fitness...


----------



## PFM (Jul 19, 2017)

I am going for the red dumbbells next next I'll give this a go.

That's right, the red ones!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 19, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well not necessarily down but more just straight up.  it feels likes your pushing down if u have a good arch.
> 
> I should have said *just try not to finish so high up over your face*.























thats what she said


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 19, 2017)

Can't wait to see the video. Thanks for the advice. My bench could sure use some help.


----------



## SammySoda (Jul 19, 2017)

For that reason and to save my shoulders, I dont perform flat bench presses. Mainly Decline and Incline, my shoulders thank me in the mornings.


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well not necessarily down but more just straight up.  it feels likes your pushing down if u have a good arch.
> 
> I should have said just try not to finish so high up over your face.


Benching today and will try this. Going toward my face has always ****ed me up.
Vid would be helpful too. Wear something skimpy so we can see the proper arch "angles".


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

Milo said:


> Benching today and will try this. Going toward my face has always ****ed me up.
> Vid would be helpful too. Wear something skimpy so we can see the proper arch "angles".



Can I just go full nood? Maybe just socks on?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll make a video tomorrow for u guys. 

Another thing to think about is your elbows when the bar is against your chest. People tuck so much and anticipate pushing up towards their face that their elbows get below the bar. Keep the elbow in line with the bar so u can push straight up. Let me know how it feels milo


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2017)

SammySoda said:


> For that reason and to save my shoulders, I dont perform flat bench presses. Mainly Decline and Incline, my shoulders thank me in the mornings.



Well flat bench is one of the best movements u can do for building a strong chest or press or whatever your goal is. If your shoulders hurt after then you're doing something wrong. Fix your form and fix the problem.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 20, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Can I just go full nood? Maybe just socks on?



i like  "Crocks".


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 21, 2017)

This just helped me out ! Thanks ECKS it used to make a pop in my shoulder at times and definitely had to.start to change things up now this is like a whole new bench ....... thanks for the advice , this is why I like this forum


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> This just helped me out ! Thanks ECKS it used to make a pop in my shoulder at times and definitely had to.start to change things up now this is like a whole new bench ....... thanks for the advice , this is why I like this forum



Im glad it helped man. Stick with it and see how much better it feels when it becomes natural to push that way for every rep


----------



## Seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

Ahem. Vid please


----------



## Joliver (Jul 21, 2017)

Awesome post. Great technique advice, buddy.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah I've been waiting patiently Ecks and not said anything.
But now that Seek has " ahemed" ya...
Im ready to a video from the king of bench man!
My bench has always sucked, so I need to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Milo (Jul 21, 2017)

Tried last night and single best tip Ive got for bench. A few weeks ago I tested 1rm on bench and last night I did the same weight with almost half the effort. There's no doubt I could have done more but I wasnt supposed to max yesterday but I wanted to try the technique with heavy weight where it matters. Cleanest rep ever.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2017)

Joliver said:


> Awesome post. Great technique advice, buddy.



Just sharing what u taught me Jol. Worked very well for me and should for others too.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Yeah I've been waiting patiently Ecks and not said anything.
> But now that Seek has " ahemed" ya...
> Im ready to a video from the king of bench man!
> My bench has always sucked, so I need to live vicariously through you.



Hahah I'll try to get one tomorrow of Saturday for u guys who want it.


----------



## IHI (Jul 21, 2017)

Do a few angles if possible 
side shot obviously to show bar path
maybe head looking to toes for elbow posture

then definitely a toes to head shot with loose shorts and no drawers to show your junk, i mean elbow position thru rom


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2017)

IHI said:


> Do a few angles if possible
> side shot obviously to show bar path
> maybe head looking to toes for elbow posture
> 
> then definitely a toes to head shot with loose shorts and no drawers to show your junk, i mean elbow position thru rom



I bench naked so no shorts.


----------



## IHI (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh my god
oh my god
oh my god, im waiting right here until vid is posted


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok here's a quick video

First two clips are the way I used to bench, pushing up towards my face. 

Second two clips are the new way, pushing straight up. U can see I have more pop and just seems more secure throughout the entire ROM. 

Its kinda hard to do with lighter weight like this but I think u guys will get the idea.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 22, 2017)

Was rocking linkin park all day in honor of the lead singer who hung himself the other day


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2017)

WR bar-only set


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2017)

Now that Ive tried this new technique I will never go back. No wonder my bench always felt like shit.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 22, 2017)

ECKS, thanks for taking time to do that.
Id been checking in a couple times a day on this one till you got it done.
Tell me about your grip width there, and where your wanting your elbows to be throughout.
Tnanks again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 22, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> ECKS, thanks for taking time to do that.
> Id been checking in a couple times a day on this one till you got it done.
> Tell me about your grip width there, and where your wanting your elbows to be throughout.
> Tnanks again.



Well my grip is about a half inch inside the rings but that's what comfortable for me. 

U want your elbows in line with the bar at all times. Don't let the bar roll in your hands and let your elbows get in front or behind the bar. 

That's another thing is how u hold the bar. Lots of guys hold the bar in the fingers and not in their palm. The bar should sit in your hand almost at an angle from the bottom of your pinkie across your palm to the bottom of your thumb. That's the strongest part of your hand and it will also keep the bar in lone with your elbows.


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well my grip is about a half inch inside the rings but that's what comfortable for me.
> 
> U want your elbows in line with the bar at all times. Don't let the bar roll in your hands and let your elbows get in front or behind the bar.
> 
> That's another thing is how u hold the bar. Lots of guys hold the bar in the fingers and not in their palm. The bar should sit in your hand almost at an angle from the bottom of your pinkie across your palm to the bottom of your thumb. That's the strongest part of your hand and it will also keep the bar in lone with your elbows.


Too true. Some dudes like Mike T have the wrists cocked way back and it looks painful as hell not to mention unstable.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well my grip is about a half inch inside the rings but that's what comfortable for me.
> 
> U want your elbows in line with the bar at all times. Don't let the bar roll in your hands and let your elbows get in front or behind the bar.
> 
> That's another thing is how u hold the bar. Lots of guys hold the bar in the fingers and not in their palm. The bar should sit in your hand almost at an angle from the bottom of your pinkie across your palm to the bottom of your thumb. That's the strongest part of your hand and it will also keep the bar in lone with your elbows.




Thanks man. I was never very good on flat. But I should have tried to learn some truly useful things likes this before I managed to ruin my left pec. Maybe I could have stayed up with the bigger boys back then.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 23, 2017)

We call it bending the bar!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 23, 2017)

Drifting it towards your face is really more a 1 rep max thing to lockout the lift that otherwise won't, it comes from shirted benching.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Drifting it towards your face is really more a 1 rep max thing to lockout the lift that otherwise won't, it comes from shirted benching.



Exactly but too many coaches are teaching raw benchers to push back or up. 

And I'm not saying this is gonna work for everyone. It's just something that worked very well for me and I thought maybe some others could benefit from it as well. Trial and error.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Thanks man. I was never very good on flat. But I should have tried to learn some truly useful things likes this before I managed to ruin my left pec. Maybe I could have stayed up with the bigger boys back then.



Never too late man. How's the pec nowadays?


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Never too late man. How's the pec nowadays?




Well it"s been right at a year here. The damage is apparent both relaxed, and especially flexed. I stick with dumbells mostly, as it "feels" better. Meaning I don't feel that hard stretch and pull at the bottom. 
The only movement I don't do now is dumbell pullovers.
If I get under a flat bar I pre exhaust chest with cables and don't go over 165.
Its weird, I have kind of a dead spot going up where the pec looses contraction, then picks back up.
But no complaints here. It's all good. I'm not employed in the circus freak show, and the old lady still plays with my tackle! 
And I'll be trying what you've shown us next chest day man.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Well it"s been right at a year here. The damage is apparent both relaxed, and especially flexed. I stick with dumbells mostly, as it "feels" better. Meaning I don't feel that hard stretch and pull at the bottom.
> The only movement I don't do now is dumbell pullovers.
> If I get under a flat bar I pre exhaust chest with cables and don't go over 165.
> Its weird, I have kind of a dead spot going up where the pec looses contraction, then picks back up.
> ...



That's all that matters is if the old lady plays with the tackle. 

Let me know how it feels when u try it out brother


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2017)

I can't wait to be able to bench again .1 month no bench and now I'm going away for 2 weeks on vacation.Nice video brother ecks always loved watching u lift


----------

